# Milchbild



## K-E-Y (13. Januar 2005)

hallo!

 ich habe schon die suchfunktion benutzt aber nichts gefunden deshalb mach ich mal einen neuen thread auf!

 ich möchte eine neue page machen und würde gerne etwas milchiges haben 
 ich suche ein bild und zwar soetwas wie hier:







 nur halt grösser das man ein banner drauss machen kann.. ich glaube nicht das man dieses bild viel grösser machen kann ohne das es unscharf wird!
 ich hab schon viel bei google und anderen sachen gesucht finde manchmal auch das passende aber dann nur auf seiten wo es geld kostet das bild.. schade 

 gruß key!


----------



## Hil (13. Januar 2005)

Wie wärs mit selber Milch fotografieren


----------



## K-E-Y (13. Januar 2005)

gute idee *g* gibst mir deine digicam?


----------



## JojoS (14. Januar 2005)

Kuckst Du hier http://www.sxc.hu/browse.phtml?f=search&w=1&txt=milk&p=2  Kostenlose Stockfotos. Du musst dich aber da anmelden.


----------

